# Enjoyed the forum.........



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I sold the Goat to a lucky buyer down in NC a few weeks ago. She was a blast while I had her and I absolutely loved her. I still turn my head to check out Goats when I see them. Here she was right before selling her:









.......but ever since I was born I've been a 'vette guy. I replaced her with a 2003 Z06. 

































I've really enjoyed the forum since joining way back when. Continue to enjoy your Goats. They really are awesome vehicles.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed the Goat , but that vette is beautiful,so how is the horsepower difference?Feel good or what.....cool, enjoy.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Such a smaller engine :rofl: 

J/K


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I've had a thing for Vette's nearly my whole life as well. When I was about 10 my sister married, and her neighbor had a '57 vette; red with the white side accents. One hot car!

Then came the Sting Rays, and I've never gotten over wanting one. 

Good Luck with yours! I think mine is still a few years off!


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

bluhaven said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Goat , but that vette is beautiful,so how is the horsepower difference?Feel good or what.....cool, enjoy.


If I remember correctly, there is only a 5hp difference. The ZO6 has 405hp.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

+5 HP, and 500lbs lighter.


----------



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

man i love z06's. and as much as i love the GTO, you cant really compare the two. 

actually, you're getting a little more than 5 more horsepower. The ls6's are putting out more like 420hp. Don't beleive me? Look up any stock dyno for a 2002-2004 z06 and you'll find they're putting out 360-370 to the wheels. Chevy seemed to mark the 405 badge a little low and i have no i dea why. and its not 500 lbs lighter, its more like 650. i beleive the z06's are 3100.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I loved my 02 Z06. That was the main reason I traded the GTO in on the C6. The C5 Z06 is between 3160 and 3200 pounds. 
Pennsylvania Goat's Z06 has what looks to be a Haltech Stinger or a Blackwing intake on it. That's good for about 10 to 15 hp. 
A stock C5 Z06 is good for 350 hp at the wheels. Add the intake and your in the low 360's. The LS6 really responds to a tune and some guys with just an intake and tune get into the 390's. Mine was 378hp with just a Haltech and a tune. 
Where the Z06 really shines is the road course. Corners that would make you nervous at 65 in the GTO are handled easily at 75-80 in the Z06. The brakes stop you instantly and never fade. 
Fabulous ride PA Goat!!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Happy trails! 

I talked myself out of getting a yellow on black Z06 before getting the GTO -- but don't really have any regrets as the new C6 is an awesome ride. And since they've been out a little while now, prices for the new ones are dropping. $3K under sticker for the coupes, $5K for the convertibles. 

That said, you've got a great, great ride. Enjoy.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:seeya:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I loved my 02 Z06. That was the main reason I traded the GTO in on the C6. The C5 Z06 is between 3160 and 3200 pounds.
> Pennsylvania Goat's Z06 has what looks to be a Haltech Stinger or a Blackwing intake on it. That's good for about 10 to 15 hp.
> A stock C5 Z06 is good for 350 hp at the wheels. Add the intake and your in the low 360's. The LS6 really responds to a tune and some guys with just an intake and tune get into the 390's. Mine was 378hp with just a Haltech and a tune.
> Where the Z06 really shines is the road course. Corners that would make you nervous at 65 in the GTO are handled easily at 75-80 in the Z06. The brakes stop you instantly and never fade.
> Fabulous ride PA Goat!!!!


Thanks for all the comments. The Z is a beautiful car and I'm loving every minute of it. I sold the Goat to a guy down in NC. He was besides himself when I rolled up and he heard the Goat roar to life with the muffler delete mod. 

The Z is simply a bullet. It came with a Breathless Vortex CAI and I'm currently awaiting a Billy Boat bullet cat back (quad tips). I will then have the tune done to get the LS6 operating to its fullest potential. 

I'll continue to check in on the forum and if anyone has any questions on my ole' Goat or the work I had done to it, feel free to PM. 

:cheers to this forum.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Update picts of the Vette:

http://www.putfile.com/vaha3/images

Hope all the Goats are doing well (even mine wherever it is).


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Good to hear from you PA Goat. Hope all is well. 

The Z looks great. Are you enjoying it? Stupid question. I loved my 02 Z06. 

Hope to see you around or over in the Corvetteforum.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for dropping by. Car looks great. Kind of wish there was a hardtop version of the C6...


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Thanks for dropping by. Car looks great. Kind of wish there was a hardtop version of the C6...


Thanks, I like stoping by every once and awhile since I do drool everytime i see a Goat. The Z is simply amazing (not to impressed w/ the interior when compared to a Goat) but the car is an absolute rocket. Its got a Breathless CAI, short throw, CAGS and Billy Boat Bullets. I wash and wax every minute I get!


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> Good to hear from you PA Goat. Hope all is well.
> 
> The Z looks great. Are you enjoying it? Stupid question. I loved my 02 Z06.
> 
> Hope to see you around or over in the Corvetteforum.


Hey, Fergy, I know this is a bit off topic, but how is that A6 compared to the C6 A4? Have you driven the A4? The one I drove was an 05 with the A4.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

gorgeous Corvette! I looked at a 2004 Vette for 34k, is that too high? Doesn't it make more sense to spend money on a Vette than a GTO in terms of resale? I noticed Vettes dont EVER seem to drop below 25 grand...so isnt it smarter to buy like an 04-05 corvette instead of a GTO for nearly the same price?


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

What'd you sell the goat for? Keep both. There's nothing better than having a GTO as your beater and the Vette in the garage as a toy. Although, in my case, the beater will out-perform the Vette any day...

Although, if I had the money, I'd trade my Vette and Goat in on a C6 Z06 and get a real daily driver beater to garage the Z06. But I don't see that happening any time soon...

Anyway, enjoy that Vette... It sure looks nice...


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

He she is. One week old and already 259 miles on her.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

vette68 said:


> What'd you sell the goat for? Keep both. There's nothing better than having a GTO as your beater and the Vette in the garage as a toy. Although, in my case, the beater will out-perform the Vette any day...
> 
> Although, if I had the money, I'd trade my Vette and Goat in on a C6 Z06 and get a real daily driver beater to garage the Z06. But I don't see that happening any time soon...
> 
> Anyway, enjoy that Vette... It sure looks nice...


I sold the Goat for about 28K. I sold it to a guy down in North Carolina who was pumped to get it. (I attribute this mostly to my muffler-delete option)I was a SWEET ride but the *Z06 absolutely takes the cake*.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

I took my car back to the dealer yesterday so they could "detail" it as they got the car from another dealer and their "regular detailer" was on vacation when I initially picked it up. There were small specks of blue paint on the hood, top and trunk lid. God knows where they came from. I also asked them to check out the brakes because I thought they felt a bit mushy and to please remove the dealership sticker they slapped on the trunk lid.

When I arrived at the dealer to pick the car up after it was supposedly ready, I noticed there was a rather good size chip of paint missing from where they removed the sticker!  

They service manager had the audacity to ask me if I wanted "an estimate" to have it painted or if I just wanted another sticker slapped back on to cover the missing paint.  

Long story short (I know, too late) the car is still in the shop having the rear trunk panel repainted and they told me this morning they have to order the PONTIAC and GTO letters because they cannot be reattached individually, but must come as a set aligned with some sort of holder or bracket.

They dealership's owner, to his credit, told me the dealership will cover the cost of the repair, without my having to ask or get into some sort of pissing contest with them. 

It really bothers me though, that since I bought this car as a long term keeper. A dream fulfilled, if you will, that it has already been compromised. I'm hoping they will do an excellent job. I've been told that "I will never know the difference." We will see.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> gorgeous Corvette! I looked at a 2004 Vette for 34k, is that too high? Doesn't it make more sense to spend money on a Vette than a GTO in terms of resale? I noticed Vettes dont EVER seem to drop below 25 grand...so isnt it smarter to buy like an 04-05 corvette instead of a GTO for nearly the same price?


Thanks for the compliment on the Z. 
A 2004 Vette for around 34K could be reasonable depending upon type (Vert, Z06, or base) and mileage. I wouldn't say its smarter to buy any car over the other since it all comes down to personal preference. I had the Goat but always wanted the Z so when I found the right buyer I made the switch.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Enjoy man....Nice Ride!!! Congrats!! Hope you will stay around. :cheers arty:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

2006GTOLS2 said:


> Enjoy man....Nice Ride!!! Congrats!! Hope you will stay around. :cheers arty:


Thanks, bro. I'll stay around because I still love the Goats. I'm constantly checking them out when I see them drive by. Enjoy those LS2s.


----------



## FLYNLO (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice Z!!! I had a 2002 black ZO6 and what an awesome car that was. I am looking to get into a GTO and use it as a daily driver. I just don't think Corvettes should be daily drivers....simply a personal preference of mine. And the reason I am not getting into another Corvette just yet. Anyway, the GTO will make for a great DD and also a great perfomrance car. And then dream will be realized when I have the GTO as a DD and a Vette in the garage. Take care and super nice car. Those things are more than the sum of their parts.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I have both and loving every minute of them.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Thanks, bro. I'll stay around because I still love the Goats. I'm constantly checking them out when I see them drive by. Enjoy those LS2s.


I find myself doing the same thing. I am always excited when I see a GTO. They are so rare and they look clean and they are definately mean. You just have to love them.


----------

